# What kind of Berries are these?



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anybody know what kind of berries these are? Safe to eat?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Porkchop
I believe those are June Berries.....


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

they dont look very appetizing cut open uke: 
Looks like the kind of berries robins eat in my front yard then get drunk and fly into the windows, No bands yet


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Those are Juneberries. They are ok to eat


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes there is a butt ton of seeds in them but I like picking seeds out of my teeth like red and rasberry seeds and fig seeds. If these are edible it will be jelly and pie time.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Then all you need is some peanut butter.....

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## F350 (Feb 29, 2008)

Dont ever recall juneberrie trees with leaves shaped like that, or seeds that pronounced . Really dont think they are juneberrys


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I looked up June berries and I agree they don't match up.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haaha definitly not juneberries.. maybe courant?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've picked many pails of Juneberries.....those aren't Juneberries.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

How about chokecherries???


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Dingleberries?


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Leaves look like a Black Gooseberry plant.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Definitely not Juneberry (aka Serviceberry) of the Amelanchier genus.
Could be a variety of Ribes (gooseberry) but I'm not sure. I'll write again, if I can track it down.
Just some feedback from a retired forest ranger.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Currants. It's a lot of work, but they make good jelly after you strain the juice from the seeds.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Burly1 said:


> Currants. It's a lot of work, but they make good jelly after you strain the juice from the seeds.


Googled Currants and that is what they appear to be! Thank you Burl. Looks like it is jelly time!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

jgat said:


> Dingleberries?


thats what i was going to say :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I had a black currant in my yard in Bottineau.....Burl,I agree that's what they look like.They make excellent Jam.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

i guess i am wrong about saying juneberries


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

jgat said:


> Dingleberries?


Nope!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

if that wasnt setup.


----------



## HOBBES (Jan 9, 2003)

They are indeed Currants. Had some of them in the yard growing up. They make pretty good wine and jelly.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

jgat said:


> Dingleberries?


Definitely, do not eat!!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> jgat wrote:
> Dingleberries?


If your gay you might like dingleberry jam


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

zettler said:


> jgat said:
> 
> 
> > Dingleberries?
> ...


Here i thought that was photoshopped, but they were indeed on a roster together, Johnny Dingle #92 and Scooter Berry #93.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/teams/roster?teamId=277


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

What a great name, John Dingle!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't do it Leo... uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Acually Sarah made 13 jars of jam out of those berries and they are superb. Almost like a weak cranberry taste. Very nice on crackers so far and no reported deaths yet.

She also made 13 jars of rasberry jam!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Save me some i will be home soon... :lol:


----------

